# Single Band Slingshot... Hunting Flying Foxes.



## nwmanitou (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm interested on how he's using a ring on his slingshot. Anyone able to elaborate?


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

He's shooting frameless... looks like he holds the ring in his hand to get a better grip on the tube...
Kip


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool Video! i like it. Thanks for sharing it with us.

strange trees, strange birds and primitive stone throwing, the things I have not seen yet that's nice


----------



## nwmanitou (Mar 13, 2011)

I just made one... and now I'm experimenting while wearing a heavy wool glove to see if I can avoid hitting my hand... but I'm really digging the simplicity. So much so that I may remove my wrist rocket from my pack.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

i tried an almost identical setup some time ago but i prefer thinner bands that i can loop over my thumb. the added height makes it a lot easier to control.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

... Very interesting. And he's killing those animals with *marbles*!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I carry a naked single flat band sling part of the time in my pocket to shoot like this. A lot of far South Texas shooters use this type of slingshot for rabbits. The only thing that I would be afraid of shooting Flying Foxes is a lot of bats carry Rabies. -- Tex.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep interesting, who'd a thunk it?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That was cool! Marbles, huh? And frameless. Good shooting.
Was anyone else thinking of inviting this dude to have a throwdown with Bobby Flay to see who makes the best Beach bat BBQ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice video!!! Thanks for posting this. Makes me interested in trying bare back shooting again.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Scarecrow (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## nwmanitou (Mar 13, 2011)

Now that was amazing Scarecrow! I wonder if the ring could be made of paracord? I know I'm headed to the hardware store today to buy more tubing.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

cool vid, that theres proof you can kill with marbles.


----------

